
I'm a 21 YO and have made a smart maze solving robot. Ask Me Anything - 77yy77yy
https://techama.com/im-a-21-yo-and-have-made-a-smart-maze-solving-robot-ask-me-442128/
======
jamesmp98
I hate to be a dick, but in this day and age, this isn't a huge
accomplishment.

